
Toddlers tend to opt for the last thing in a set, so craft questions carefully - eslaught
https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/growth-curve/toddlers-tend-opt-last-thing-set-so-craft-your-questions-carefully
======
bradknowles
This explains a lot about the current administration.

